# [Guide] Fix JB 4.2 sdcard permissions



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

After using ROM Toolbox to put all my stuff on my phone post Jellybean 4.2 my permission on my sdcard were all set to have root as the owner and group which doesn't work. This is how I fixed it.

Plug your phone in and make sure debugging is enabled in the developer section.
From the command prompt on your computer: (substitute whatever folder needs fixing for "/data/media/0"

```
<br />
adb remount<br />
adb shell<br />
chown media_rw:media_rw /data/media/0<br />
find /data/media/0 | while read line<br />
do<br />
chown media_rw:media_rw "$line"<br />
done<br />
```


----------

